# Mid-week Homage/copy/replica Thread



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK there are loads of these out there and not all are based on Rolex or are made in China so if you`ve got any (be they Alphas, Zenos, Grovanas, Rotarys or whatever) lets see them 

Here`s a few of mine...

*Poljot Aviator Chronograph, 3133 23 Jewels, Made in Russia*










*Poljot Sturmanskie, cal.31682, 25 Jewels*










*Rotary Elite 200 Metres*










* Zeno Explorer ZN-01, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*










More to follow 

BTW in my personal oppinion ( & obviously some will vehemently disagree :taz: ) if a watch doesn`t have the original makers name on the dial (or anywhere else on the watch) it isn`t a fake :wink2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

So are you saying that you're wearing all 4 of these at the moment


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Love the 1st poljot...very "Fortis"...also like the Rotary but wish they were a bit bigger in size.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW in my personal oppinion ( & obviously some will vehemently disagree :taz: ) if a watch doesn`t have the original makers name on the dial (or anywhere else on the watch) it isn`t a fake :wink2:


I totally agree - fakes are one thing, homages are perfectly acceptable.

Ok lads, who's going to be first to play ramshambow (sic) :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Some more, on a military theme this time...

*Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*










*Broadarrow PRS6, FHF cal.1380 11, 17 jewels.*










*RLT69 Special, No.007/100, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels*










*SMS01 (JLC MkXI replica), ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels*










*Kronos `Pseudo Ruhla`, Eta 2824-2 25 Jewels.*










(This one is obviously a copy of at least three different watches)

Next the accursed Alphas :furious:  :tease:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> So are you saying that you're wearing all 4 of these at the moment


Naa, just showing off my treasures


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I really need to take some new photos (a job for this weekend) but here are a couple of mine...

Alpha Explorer










Poljot Strela Re-issue


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The hated, dastardly, fiendish Alphas :vampire:




























I can feel the rage these incite from here :furious: :rofl2:

Still more Alphas to come...


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Mac - what diameter is the Zeno Explorer? Is the bracelet good quality (not scratchy, etc.)? Flatish or chunkyish feel on the wrist? Good lume?

Feel free to ignore this post!

Rgds,

Nick


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Here's a couple of mine..Seamaster homage and er.....you know the other one!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

How can a man who owns a number of Omegas, Breitlings & Longines etc also have ( & actually enjoy) such foul & depraved watches as these? :swoon:





































What would my Mother, dear departed Father & family say if they knew? 

Oh the shame, the shame h34r: :cry2:

Still more to come including one not seen before :wink2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

All these Alpha's I feel that we must include at least one original watch in this thread :tongue2:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

ooops...almost forgot this one...Kronos mil sub homage.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

lovely 14060 phil...a must have in any collection...or a 5513


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

squareleg said:


> Mac - what diameter is the Zeno Explorer? Is the bracelet good quality (not scratchy, etc.)? Flatish or chunkyish feel on the wrist? Good lume?
> 
> Feel free to ignore this post!
> 
> ...


The case is 34mm excluding crown, 36mm inc, 13mm deep & the lug size is 20mm, the bracelet is IMO very good quality and no hair puller.

The lume is good but not Seiko Monster (excuse me while I wash my mouth out with soap) good.

I can make no comparison with the original but personally find the Zeno to be a very well made watch with a good reliable movement and can see no reason why it shouldn`t give for many, many years of reliable service.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nope Ive looked and looked but I just dont own a fake or a homage etc... The only one I would like out of what has been shown is the Chronomat (Ive been begging Ben4 on the other forum to sell me his for a while now) as I really cant afford to buy another Rolex... but we all know how that would end if I did actually get the Chronomat... a lighter wallet and a grin on my face perhaps... 

Mac, I see what youre doing here and I approve mate... We will have 'Real watch Friday' tho


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> All these Alpha's I feel that we must include at least one original watch in this thread :tongue2:


Ahh, but is it original or a reissue of an earlier design? 

Great watch BTW B)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Mac, I see what youre doing here and I approve mate... We will have 'Real watch Friday' tho


Fair enough Jon :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jbw said:


> lovely 14060 phil...a must have in any collection...or a 5513


Thanks mate, ideally I'd like to have both... but the bank manager is saying no


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mac, I only have this but am prepared to make it 2 and buy your Zeno.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just remembered these `Military` models...

*Zeno BuShips USN Canteen Diver, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels*










*Benrus Commemorative Watch General Purpose MIL-W-46374, ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels*










& I`m sure there`s a suspicious hint of Omega about this one :huh:

*HMT Jawan W10, 17 Jewels, made in India by Hindustan Machine Tools Ltd c1960`s/70`s (?)*










Another one here that`s brazenly stolen design elements from other, more illustrious watch companies









*Kronos Mission Timer*










Not finished yet


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Mac, I only have this but am prepared to make it 2 and buy your Zeno.


You`d only sell it again :tongue2:



MarkF said:


> I have never owned a Rolex Explorer but have had a Zeno *replica*  and all that did was make me want the Rolex even more.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Nope Ive looked and looked but I just dont own a fake or a homage etc...


Me neither I think Mac. Does a stealth watch count? I own this Hormilton (sic)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pseudo rhula for me too


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Near the end now, but here`s a few more obscure copies...

*Limit `ZJL` 17 Jewel Chinese Standard movement(made by The Jilin Watch Factory China c.1991)*










*`Friendship` Watch ZSE 17 Zuan.*

(Possibly based a `Baoshihua` (gem flower) brand watch

made by the No.2 watch factory in Shanghai)










Paul (Silverhawk) will understand why this one is included 

*Services Electric, 17 Jewel UMF #25 Movement, circa 1970*










This one reminds me of something else but I can`t quite put my finger on it :huh: 

*Elysee Model-16319, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels*










OK last one coming next & I suspect it might cause a bit of a stir with some forum members


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im intrigued...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Come on Mac, we're waiting


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Come on Mac, we're waiting


what phil said :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK here it is, first shown last week without anyone realising what it really was, mind you I did make sure the photos weren`t too revealing or actually name the watch :lol:

*SMYC`Flamingo`Seiko cal. VD57 *














































Heavy, nicely made although obviously no where near as good as the original, only the hands & pip are (weakly) lumed, the bezel is unidirectional but again obviously not as stiff as the original.

Having a Japanese made Seiko movement (albeit a cheap) means time keeping is good and the chrono functions as it should 

Basically as I`ve said before to me watch collecting is just about fun, if it was only about time keeping a cheap watch from Argos would do the job perfectly or if absolute accuracy was essential a radio controlled Casio wavemaster ( or whatever) would surfice, so guys lets not get too hot under the collar about it all :wink2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK here it is, first shown last week without anyone realising what it really was, mind you I did make sure the photos weren`t too revealing or actually name the watch :lol:
> 
> *SMYC`Flamingo`Seiko cal. VD57 *
> 
> ...


now that is cool mac....now....where can i get one


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

The movement and the case are original....

Received the dial just last night....it may be a work in progress if I decide the

hands have to be changed to make it look more military.....??????


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Haha Mac! very good very good


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The hated, dastardly, fiendish Alphas :vampire:
> 
> I can feel the rage these incite from here :furious: :rofl2:


The only thing I have against them is that almost their entire range is inspired elsewhere. Bringing out an occasional homage is one thing but the business being seemingly based on it is another.

To be honest though, I don't always know what they represent but I remember reading somewhere that very few are new designs. Mach, same goes for most of your photos - I recognise a few but not all


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > OK here it is, first shown last week without anyone realising what it really was, mind you I did make sure the photos weren`t too revealing or actually name the watch :lol:
> ...


 Sorry Shawn, I don`t think it`s available any more, they do a copy of the B&M Capeland though 



JonW said:


> Haha Mac! very good very good


Thanks Jon, no doubt this thread will do nothing to alter some people`s anti copy attitude but that`s their problem :tease:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Precista PRS-50 (ETA) for me (previous owner's pics...)



















Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Robert said:


> To be honest though, I don't always know what they represent but I remember reading somewhere that very few are new designs. Mach, same goes for most of your photos - I recognise a few but not all


Actually that was one of the points I was trying to make, there are very few totally new designs around so really most watches on the market are to a greater or lesser extent copies of others.

BTW the Limit shown has elements (especially the case) of various 1970s Swiss watches such as Omega & Zentih :wink2:

Anyway does anyone else wish to share their Homage/copy/replica watches?


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> if a watch doesn`t have the original makers name on the dial (or anywhere else on the watch) it isn`t a fake :wink2:


it is still cheating if you copy someone else's homework, even if it is in your own handwriting...

That's as flamey as I get though. And those 'PO's are quite nice really. :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

nickk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > if a watch doesn`t have the original makers name on the dial (or anywhere else on the watch) it isn`t a fake :wink2:
> ...


Any jeans not made by Levi are fakes then? 

BTW it was only my opinion


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pinkwindmill said:


> Precista PRS-50 (ETA) for me (previous owner's pics...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool....


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> nickk said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Ah - I didn't say they were FAKES, just that it was cheating! As any fule no, the secret is to change just enough so's your teacher doesn't notice. :wink2:

I'm not sure that Alpha do, but it never bothered me so much that I ever expressed an opinion in the great flame war 

The person who first thought of strapping two strips of cow and a buckle to a watch case must be due billions in patent infringements (though obviously not from you Mach!!)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


The B&M copy is plain nasty Mac...









hee hee... I still know that all a copy/homage/fake would do is make me want the real deal more. The Chronomat and Colins Colamariner are the only 2 I would ever wear  The Chronomat would just make me want the original, but the Cola is at least inspried and clever. Perhaps thats my grail...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What a depressing thread........... h34r:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i love this alpha i almost sold it 2 weeks ago down the pub but couldnt part with it ,because if i sell this i will have to buy the real thing and i cant afford it at the moment -rightly or wrongly that is the case .

ive owned fakes in the past acually sold them to members on this site (if you label them as mystery watches they get under the radar)the only other one i own is this baby










yes its an out and out copy and yes the quality is rubbish so much so when i used to wear it i was scarred it would fall apart and a spring would take someones eye out and id have claims direct on my case ,i almost sold this too glad it didnt go because it reminds me of my trip to morrocco.

which is why we collect these things its supposed to be a bit of fun as soon as you start judging its time to have a word with youreself .

these relate sessions have really worked.

im with mac all abit of fun .

peace and love see you in another 3 months time.

jason.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a couple of "sexton's" which I bought just to see what the quality was like - the Speedy below is the pick of them & "feels" quite good quality wise

It has a Lemania manual winding movement with working chrono - my only gripe is the bracelet is a bit manky ... paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> What a depressing thread........... h34r:


You`re only saying that because you realise how much dosh you could have saved buying a SM...

(photos deleted by myself as I suddenly noticed the embedded sellers logo h34r: )

instead of one of these.....










:tease: :rofl2:



> The B&M copy is plain nasty Mac...


Did I say otherwise? :lol:

BTW as I recently mentioned to Jason, there is one small but slightly odd feature about the dial on both the B&M Capeland (which I gather Jason hadn`t noticed) & the SM copy that puts me off as I know it would very soon begin to bug the hell out of me :wink2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I looked after you told me and its nothing, a trifle, and only you would get all anxious about it....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I looked after you told me and its nothing, a trifle, and only you would get all anxious about it....


Yes of course it is Jason, nothing at all & your eyes aren`t drawn to it every time you look at the watch


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

My homages




























paul


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Here is mine

Poljot Jetfighter 24, very simular in style to the very rare Breitling Chronoracer Rattrapant


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Just remembered my Festina Chrono Alarm ,it has a Breitling Croc strap and deployant clasp fitted and is at a glance a little like the Breitling Sky Racer (same size too)


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

My small contribution......


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*


Now that's the only nice watch there! I've always liked those ..



mach 0.0013137 said:


> The hated, dastardly, fiendish Alphas :vampire:


Indeed! No argument from me there ..



jbw said:


> lovely 14060 phil...a must have in any collection...or a 5513


Have had both, lost my 5513 (after only owning it an hour), but still have my 14060M, so I'll add another jewel to this thread (that makes 3) ..












jasonm said:


> What a depressing thread........... h34r:


So true ..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

VinceR said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > What a depressing thread........... h34r:
> ...


 :yawn:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Lock this thread :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Lock this thread :tongue2:


Naa, it`s been interesting (well I would say that wouldn`t I :lol including the good natured ribbing from some of our members 

As for the pig headed `all copies are fakes` attitude, all I can say is...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

One of my daily wearers, Beuchat Sub.



















Modded Zodiac BP Bund thingy



















great thread Mac,

Andy


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I looked after you told me and its nothing, a trifle, and only you would get all anxious about it....
> ...


huh?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Compare the 12, 3, 6 & 9 markers 

Ok I know I`m nit-picking but it would bug me :taz:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I think this is the nearest I have to a homage:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


ok?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont worry Rich, Its a Mac thing :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


Notice how the one at 9 is different to the other three? 

Ok I know I`m nit-picking but it would bug me :taz:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


What are you guys on about :huh: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stanford said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


I can`t remember :huh: :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


:stupid:

What bugs _me_ is a Mid-week Homage/copy/replica Thread. 







:wink_kiss:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


 Ok I give up, I know when I`m beat :sadwalk:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok I give up, I know when I`m beat :sadwalk:


Get back over here...I'm not done with you yet. :assassin: :hunter: :boxing:

hee hee


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh, go on then....


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A Chinese fake of a Russian pilots watch...










And one I sold...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Actually I do have one, well kind of :blink:










Edit: not so much the case, more the dial and hand set


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A proper Homage!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I give up, I know when I`m beat :sadwalk:
> ...


No shan`t, so there :tease:

Actually I`m off to have some grub & watch NCIS :eat:

See ya later :wink2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

My doxa homage


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

MWC's...



















Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey Mac and I thought I was picky... the 3,6,9 markers on the B&M are fine mate. I think people notice things in photos that you dont see in real life as photos are so much bigger than the watch itself... I understand what you mean tho and see what youre saying, but its fine.

I was thinking about the copy/real deal thing and the B&M is a good example of where the copy thing falls down. We all agree the copy of the B&M is pretty nasty (very nasty I say  ) and the real thing certainly isnt. One of the reasons that the B&M is so well loved is that its a Â£2k watch for round 700quid. Its superbly built and has so many nice detail touches its a joy to behold when in the hand/on the wrist. I defy anyone to get one and not be impressed (if they'd made a black dial version on bracelet thyed have sold millions of em). But... if you buy the copy/fake/homage you get none of those things and you would be missing the whole point of the watch imho.

I have to say my Apogaum felt much the same to me when I had the Panerai next to it. I know there are some superb fakes out there that are very close or 'just like' the real deal. Some even use the right movts and everything has been exactly copied so it all matches up to the original. But you pay handsomly for that too - they can be many hundreds of Â£Â£Â£s. Quite why youd outlay hundreds on a copy is beyond me tho, but I fear im almost alone in that. What I will say about those watches is that the guys who have produced them are obviously competant and can make a quality product, I just with they had called up a design house and made something new. We could have then had some really nice quality new watches on the market.

Its been a sweet ride Mac, but... Friday is coming... I will set the scene in a Pre warning thread, but its going to be based around unique designs owned by the manfacturer... anything goes from the cheapest Russians to the most expesnive Swiss watches... but it must be a design that belongs to the manufacturer.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know the marker difference is very minor and wouldn`t bother most people, I suppose the problem is I`m very short sighted & even with my varifocal glasses I tend to hold a watch closer then usual which means I notice these things. 

I`ve rejected quite a number of otherwise good watches due to poor dial printing & don`t get me started on missaligned hands which are more common then you`d think and are especially noticeable at 6 o`clock, thankfully Steve at Ryte Time is used to me asking him to sort this particular irritation out. 

Regarding the B&M, I have no doubt that it is an excellent watch at a bargain price & if the markers were balanced I`d very likely have considered getting one myself, oh & yes the SM copy is crap :thumbsdown:

Regarding the whole copy business as I`ve said before if you like the original & have/are willing to pay the price they cost (I`m not saying they aren`t worth it here) then great, however there are some who like the look but can`t/aren`t willing to pay for an original so go for a cheaper copy, personally I can`t see a problem with that.

I am totally against blatant fakes, which as I`ve said before to me means some thing that isn`t made by the original manufacturer (or licenced by them) but has their name and is a deliberate attempt to deceive


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Damn! I missed this thread before.

If it's not too late, I'll offer *Project Oreintex* (assembled by Chascomm Industries)










Basically, it's a couple of fake Rolexes (Rolicies?) and an 'Oreintex' mashed-up into a single watch. It runs great and I'm wearing it now.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > Mac - what diameter is the Zeno Explorer? Is the bracelet good quality (not scratchy, etc.)? Flatish or chunkyish feel on the wrist? Good lume?
> ...


Hi Mac - thanks for the reply. Put me on the list if you want to shift it! Cheers, N


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

MKII, Sea Fighter for me...on a cheap kevlar strap...


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

blackandgolduk said:


> /img]
> 
> Poljot Strela Re-issue


I have the white faced version of this, lovely watch for work.

Several colleagues have enquired about it and how classy/understated it is, followed by a wow

when they see the crystal back and the mechanism.


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The hated, dastardly, fiendish Alphas :vampire:


That is nearly chavy/trashy enough to be a Rolex !!


----------

